# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  D&D Campaign Town Map: Wintervale

## coffeefery

Hi everyone. I'm currently working on a D&D campaign using D&D4E and this is my first town map create for the campaign: Wintervale. For the terrain, I used tileable textures with cloud effect layered on top of it. For the buildings and objects, I used mainly MapTool's mapping objects (link) and some others found on the internet, and applied a black outer glow to them to mimic occlusion.

I tried to think of how the town people may live their daily lives there, then proceeded to layout the necessary buildings. Since Wintervale is pretty small for a town (more like a village), I'm in the process of developing he areas around Wintervale and its backstory fitting for the campaign. As for the town map, I believe it's pretty much done at the moment. Those interested in the campaign's continent map, here's the link.

Hope you will enjoy it.

----------


## Mark Oliva

That's a nice piece of work.  You mention the MapTool library, but what software did you use to make the map?

----------


## Ascension

Looks pretty good but you might want to reorient your little shacks in the top left...as currently situated the chimneys are where the front door would be.  Otherwise I think it looks pretty good.

----------


## coffeefery

@ Mark Olivia: Thanks. I used Photoshop to make the map.

@ Ascension: Ah, you're right. I didn't notice about the chimney until you mentioned. Thanks. I'll re-orient them to make the houses more believable.

----------


## Steel General

This looks pretty nice - I feel sorry for the guards having to live in tents when everyone else seems to have a more permanent structure  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

I like it. I did wonder for a moment why the guards would be so far from the main entrance but it's not a big problem I guess.

I can totally see this being used for a gaming session. I might even use it myself, thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Xyll

Nice map do you have an unlabeled copy ?

----------


## RobA

There may be a shadow issue as well. I am guessing the light is from the NE, nut the inn's shadows disagree (they look from the NW).

Also, the palisades looked like RR tracks to me at first... not sure, but I recall there was a map here with great ones the had more of a "coming out" look to them that you might be able to find.

-Rob A>

----------


## torstan

Very pretty - I agree with Rob about the shadows - that's an inevitable result of using building tiles. Otherwise very nicely done.

A little careful use of a fuzzy brush and a dark blue/black on another layer should get your palisade looking a little pointier.

----------


## coffeefery

Thanks everyone for the comments.

@ Steel General: Haha. Good observation  :Smile:  I setup the barracks next to the guard tents initially, but have updated it so the tents will belong to the market traders (with campfire and cooking pots) while the guards will have a permanent structure over their heads.

@ Jaxilon: I thought that maybe, if the town was raided by some orcs in the middle of the night, having the guard barracks next to the entrance would be the first thing that will be destroyed by the enemies. If that happens, the town will probably not survive the night. So I placed the barracks further from the entrance that the guards may have time to prep themselves. But you raised a good point. I should consider more when designing the next town. Thanks!

@ Xyll: Yep  :Smile:  I've attached a slightly updated map without labels. Hope you find it useful.

@ RobA & torstan: Yeah, using building tiles seem to create that kind of shadow problems. I didn't really think much about it until you guys mentioned it. I'll be more careful with using map objects that are pre-lit. As for the palisade, that's the best tiling object I could find at that time  :Very Happy:  And my friends agree too, saying they look more like RR tracks. I'll see what I can do to improve it.

----------


## RobA

The scale is somewhat larger, but how about something like this:



(edit: boy, the thumbnail makes that look white!)

-Rob A>

----------


## someguy

Indoor maps of the buildings would really be cool.

----------


## arxhon

I love your trees. :Very Happy:  How did you do them?

----------


## Jaxilon

> (edit: boy, the thumbnail makes that look white!)
> 
> -Rob A>


What if you used a wood color on the tips say a light tan/brown/yellow?  Anything slightly lighter than the rest.

----------


## Aegeri

Lovely map there and the unlabeled version is a godsend. Thanks for providing this.

----------


## worldseye

thanks for posting this great map-i'll be using it tonight

----------

